# The Wonderful Thread: Please share any positive stories/anecdotes/messages/thoughts...



## Zedcars (Mar 13, 2020)

In these uncertain, uncharted, and anxious times we are living in, it’s sometimes hugely beneficial to spread some positive cheer.

I would like to say how wonderful this forum is. There is a great community spirit of freely sharing knowledge and expertise, and general feeling of friendliness and kindness. Even when criticism is given, most of the time its done in a positive way with a view to helping improve the artistry.

So, with that in mind, I thought it’d be cool to start a positive thread. If you have any positive stories, anecdotes, funnies, nice messages, short or long, it would be amazing to hear them. Even if it’s as simple as “I love ice-cream”. 😋 Anything at all that’s good in your life or in the world.

I’ll start by saying I think my family is wonderful. I have a 7.5 yo nephew, and a 3.5 yo niece who always make me smile and laugh. So lucky to have such a lovely family. Oh, and I also just bought myself a new xylophone and that’s wonderful too.

What’s wonderful in your life?


----------



## Jaap (Mar 14, 2020)

What a wonderful idea Darren and having a lovely family can mean so much, I guess they only can be blessed with you as well! And enjoy the xylophone, that's awesome!

My wonderful news is: I am expecting to become a father in July


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 14, 2020)

Jaap said:


> What a wonderful idea Darren and having a lovely family can mean so much, I guess they only can be blessed with you as well! And enjoy the xylophone, that's awesome!
> 
> My wonderful news is: I am expecting to become a father in July


That’s fantastic news. How exciting! Congrats 🥳 You’ll have to report back when your little one greets the world for the first time


----------



## Morning Coffee (Mar 14, 2020)

Becoming more of a luddite, turning off the T.V, social media (Including VI Control and its politics), makes me more grounded and happy. I spend more of my time with my dog, whom I adopted from a shelter when he was about 2 years old, and is now 12.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 14, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> Becoming more of a luddite, turning off the T.V, social media (Including VI Control and its politics), makes me more grounded and happy. I spend more of my time with my dog, whom I adopted from a shelter when he was about 2 years old, and is now 12.


That’s lovely. Any photos of your dog you are willing to share? 

Yes, I’ve been much happier since I dumped Facebook a few years ago.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 14, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> That’s fantastic news. How exciting! Congrats 🥳 You’ll have to report back when your little one greets the world for the first time



Thanks and will definately do!


----------



## Bear Market (Mar 14, 2020)

Jaap said:


> My wonderful news is: I am expecting to become a father in July



That's great, I wish you all the best Jaap!

As it happens, my positive anecdote is actually about you. A few years ago, around the time when I took my first insecure steps into the VI-world and came across this forum, I purchased an Izotope license from you (it might have been Ozone 7 or something, I really don't remember). In our email exchange regarding the license transfer I took the chance to ask for some pointers about what it takes to succeed in this field. I expected nothing more than the "usual" "work hard and things can happen" kind of reply, but no. You provided an incredibly generous insight and provided several recommendations on reading material, and even offered to provide feedback on my productions. I still clearly remember how overwhelmed I was by your generosity towards me, a newbie, a total nobody that you just had crossed paths with on some internet forum. That's when I realized that I wanted to stick around at VI-C. So thank you Jaap, for making a total beginner feel welcome and supported. I hope to be able to pay it forward at some point in the future.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 14, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> Tried to upload a recent video, but it is not going through for some reason.
> 
> These phoots are 2016, with Melbourne city, Australia, in the far background.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Thanks so much for the detailed and characterful description. Made me smile.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Mar 14, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Beautiful! Thanks so much for the detailed and characterful description. Made me smile.



Describe your current profile photo? It reminds me of the 'Doc', from the back to the future movies.


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 14, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> Describe your current profile photo? It reminds me of the 'Doc', from the back to the future movies.


Ah well, it is indeed Doc from BTTF. Not much to describe really. I found a cool stylised version of him with his Part II futuristic sunglasses on, and just used it for my avatar. I can’t even remember where I got it from now. Yours looks like the bad guy from Mad Max 2: Road Warrior?


----------



## Morning Coffee (Mar 14, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Oh well, it is indeed Doc from BTTF. Not much to describe really. I found a cool stylised version of him with his Part II futuristic sunglasses on, and just used it for my avatar. I can’t even remember where I got it from now. Yours looks like the bad guy from Mad Max 2: Road Warrior?



Yeah, he was the bad guy, but I like his look, a total rebel. I however, am a total introvert! The character was also used in a 1980's comedy movie, weird science, haha.

I love the whole Mad Max movie franchise, old and new. I like the orchestral work in the first two movies as well, although the sound production does sound a bit dated and of that time, very budget friendly!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 14, 2020)

Bear Market said:


> That's great, I wish you all the best Jaap!
> 
> As it happens, my positive anecdote is actually about you. A few years ago, around the time when I took my first insecure steps into the VI-world and came across this forum, I purchased an Izotope license from you (it might have been Ozone 7 or something, I really don't remember). In our email exchange regarding the license transfer I took the chance to ask for some pointers about what it takes to succeed in this field. I expected nothing more than the "usual" "work hard and things can happen" kind of reply, but no. You provided an incredibly generous insight and provided several recommendations on reading material, and even offered to provide feedback on my productions. I still clearly remember how overwhelmed I was by your generosity towards me, a newbie, a total nobody that you just had crossed paths with on some internet forum. That's when I realized that I wanted to stick around at VI-C. So thank you Jaap, for making a total beginner feel welcome and supported. I hope to be able to pay it forward at some point in the future.



Thanks Viktor for the good wishes and how nice that you remembered that. Happy to hear I could help out a bit and that it made you stick on VI-C. I am hanging out here now almost 13 years already and received myself as well so much great help. It's a great community!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 14, 2020)

I just spent the last half hour playing “bean boozled” at my daughters 11th birthday party. My breath now smells of dog food.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Mar 14, 2020)

Morning Coffee said:


> Tried to upload a recent video, but it is not going through for some reason.
> 
> These photos are 2016, with Melbourne city, Australia, in the far background.
> 
> ...


Keep those dog pictures coming!


----------



## Zero&One (Mar 14, 2020)

Well, today I was in a huge hurry to get to my parents for one of their birthdays. 
Whilst waiting at a crossing, a lady (very slow) was approaching the crossing. I waited... I waited some more, until she was almost at the crossing.
I got out, helped her across with her stuff to the shop.

When we parted ways, we both looked at each other. It was then we both recognised each other. She was the mother of my best mate (not seen him for years sadly).
We both laughed, said hi. She had a bad stroke years before. 

Then she quickly said "I ain't giving you a hug mind... you might have that bloody Coronavirus!"

She's a legend and a warrior.


----------



## CT (Mar 14, 2020)

Jaap said:


> My wonderful news is: I am expecting to become a father in July



Congratulations, Jaap.


----------



## CT (Mar 15, 2020)

Here's something positive.


----------



## leon chevalier (Mar 15, 2020)

I'M AWESOME 😁

(Yes it's my happy story!)


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 15, 2020)

I’m thankful for Darren (the OP) for bringing much needed banter to the forum for the last few months. Most refreshing. 👍


----------



## JJP (Mar 16, 2020)

We are getting plenty of rain in Los Angeles over the last few weeks. I was starting to get concerned that it was a dry spring. That can lead to more severe fires later in the year. 

After several days of rain the air is fresh and things are blooming.


----------



## Ashermusic (Mar 16, 2020)

I mentioned my album "Honestly" in a discussion here, and two forum members brought it and sent me lovely PMs about how much they like it. Warmed my heart that strangers would do this.


----------



## HardyP (Mar 16, 2020)

I big loss (also for VI-C), and condolences to his wife and family!
What a blessing, that he was ready - and even looking forward - to go!


----------



## Zedcars (Mar 17, 2020)

HardyP said:


> I big loss (also for VI-C), and condolences to his wife and family!


Sorry to hear that and I echo your sentiments here. I didn’t cross paths with him but I believe he has been a big presence on this forum over the years.

You don’t necessarily truly know how valuable a person’s contributions are until they are gone.

In the spirit of this thread, I think it’s wonderful how much closer people become in times of difficulty. Even complete strangers on this board show great compassion and the humanity really shines through when times are hard.


----------



## CT (Mar 17, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I mentioned my album "Honestly" in a discussion here, and two forum members brought it and sent me lovely PMs about how much they like it. Warmed my heart that strangers would do this.



Yes! I've been constantly amazed and touched by how supportive this forum is about sharing music.


----------



## HardyP (Mar 23, 2020)

Zedcars said:


> Sorry to hear that and I echo your sentiments here


...but I am wondering, why that landed in this thread, when I replied over there...? Strange things seem to happen in this strange times...


----------

